# Kurios: Steam gibt zu hohe Download-Geschwindigkeit an



## zuogolpon (14. Mai 2010)

Seit etwa 5 Jahren beziehe von der Telekom den gleichen Internetanschluss. Im Vertrag stehen dabei magere 2048 kbit/s down.
Das diese Werte sowieso nie erreicht werden, wissen wir alle.

Daher war ich es gewohnt mich zunächst mit durchschnittlich 200-250 kbit/s down zu vergnügen.

Jetzt sah ich, das es Portal, dieses lustige, komische kleine Spiel von Valve bei Steam kostenlos bis zum 24. 5.10 gibt.
Da hab ich mir gedacht, hols dir einfach.

Steam fängt den Download wie gewöhnlich an, doch schon nach wenigen Minuten steht bei der Donwload-Geschwindigkeit nicht etwa ~248kbit/s, sondern 350.
Ich dachte: Tja, da hast du mal Glück.

Nach weiteren 2-3 Minuten lag die Geschwinidgkeit bei schon 550kbit/s.
Da dachte ich mir, da ist was faul.

Also gehe ich zu wieistmeineip.org (während des weiterlaufendem DL) und die Seite sagt nach dem Speed-Check: durchschnittl. 350kbit/s.

Hä?

Weiß jemand woran das liegt?
Ich will mich ja nicht beklagen, allerdings fühlt sich der Download jetzt nicht gerade doppelt so schnell wie sonst an.

MfG
Z

EDIT: HAb mal den wieistmeineip.de Beta Speed-test gemacht und der sagt mir 1095 kbit/s down. Natürlich ist selbst das angeblich für nen 2000er Anschluss zu gering.


----------



## ghostadmin (14. Mai 2010)

Irgendwelche VirenScanner/Firewalls installiert die da dazwischen funken?
Ansonsten, freu dich das die Bremse deines ISPs mal nicht funktioniert.


----------



## K3n$! (14. Mai 2010)

Was steht denn bei dir im Router für ein Wert ?

Außerdem sind es 200-250KByte/s, was eigentlich normal für eine 2000er Leitung ist.


----------



## zuogolpon (14. Mai 2010)

Genau.
Diese Gechwindigkeit haben auch alle normalen Downloads. Die Steam Anzeige ist schlicht falsch, genauso wie der online Test.


----------



## SmOOthr3D (14. Mai 2010)

wtf of the day, ne is mir noch nie aufgefallen außer das bei mir der download mit steam fluktoiert


----------



## K3n$! (14. Mai 2010)

Also bei mir finde ich den Download von Steam recht lahm.

Ich lade gerade mal mit 3MB/s, wenn's hochkommt.

Die Updates sind meistens sogar noch langsamer.


----------



## LuisLopez (14. Mai 2010)

Und ich downloade mit einer 18 M-Leitung von NetCologne mit angeblich 5,3 MB/s und in Wirklichkeit downloade ich mit 2,8-3 MB/s, wenn ich Glück habe!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SonicNoize (17. Mai 2010)

zuogolpon schrieb:


> Jetzt sah ich, das es Portal, dieses lustige, komische kleine Spiel von Valve bei Steam kostenlos bis zum 24. 5.10 gibt.
> Da hab ich mir gedacht, hols dir einfach.
> 
> Steam fängt den Download wie gewöhnlich an, doch schon nach wenigen Minuten steht bei der Donwload-Geschwindigkeit nicht etwa ~248kbit/s, sondern 350.
> ...



Kann das ganze bestätigen. Gestern schrieb mich einer in ICQ an, der meinte, Portal-Download geht ja brutal schnell. Auch bei mir waren es Download-Raten die ich mit der Leitung nicht hinbekommen könnte.

Entweder verrechnen die alles anders (zwecks MB und MiB usw) oder es ist halt einfach mal wieder eine Idee für's Marketing. Macht sich ja nicht schlecht, wenn die Server so schnell sind.

Eigentlich schade, dass die so eine Aktion bringen, denn seither war das doch alles seriös und ich hatte einen guten Eindruch von der Plattform


----------



## Hektor123 (18. Mai 2010)

Genau das gleiche "Problem" hatte ich auch beim Portal Download. Habe auch DSL 2000 und war verwundert, als Steam plötzlich mit bis zu 600kb runtergeladen hat. Im Router war aber der normale Durchsatz vorhanden und der Speedtest war auch wie immer.
3x mal so schnell fertig war der Download aber sicher nicht.


----------



## Zahdok (18. Mai 2010)

ihr glücklichen ich prügel mich hier mit durchschnittlich 10kb/s rum


----------



## herethic (19. Mai 2010)

Bei mir dsa gleiche...doppelt soviel wie normal


----------



## Finsk (19. Mai 2010)

Also bei mir isses mit meiner 16000er irgendwie meist nur bei 1,4MB/s, obwohl ich normalerweise bei normalen Downloads max. 1,7 bis 1,8MB/s habe.
Selten erreicht Steam da mal die Spitze bei Downloads.

Was habt ihr im Steam bei den Einstellungen angegeben was ihr für ne Leitung habt?


----------



## zuogolpon (26. Mai 2010)

Ich hab im nachhinein herausgefunden woran es lag...

Auf der Allgemeinen 'Meine Spiele' Seite gibt er schlichtweg eine falsche Angabe an.
Auf der Unterseite davon gibt er aber die richtige genau Angabe. 
Wie auch immer, auf jedenfall war es ein WTF wert!


----------

